# ep4000



## smoggysky (Aug 7, 2009)

I need your help. this weekend there are a lot of labor day sales. the ep4000 is everywhere for $379.00. is this a fair price? I'm building another sub and I cannot afford another qsc2450. 4 years ago I got it on sale new for 479.00. I cannot find one for less than 800.00. but this seems like a deal. ???
any and all advice is appreciated...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

$379.00 with free shipping is a good price for a EP4000.


----------



## smoggysky (Aug 7, 2009)

any opinion of the epx4000. one of these on paper could power my two subs... there listed 399.00


----------



## smoggysky (Aug 7, 2009)

after further research I going with the ep4000. not too many positive results on the epx4000 when used in a home theater setting. the online store says free shipping , I guess we will see?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You might be able to find one cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## smoggysky (Aug 7, 2009)

i wish i would have seen your post before 1pm, i went ahead an ordered the ep4000 from a online music store @ $379.00
my only regret is:i should have found a store that does not charge tax...:rolleyesno:


----------

